# Uni blockt alles



## nordi (9. August 2005)

Hi Leute,

mein Bruder ist nach Australien gezogen um dort weiter zu studieren. Als Abschied habe ich ihm unter anderem eine Notebook-Cam geschenkt, damit wir via Videokonferenz in Kontakt bleiben. Als er in Australien angekommen ist, wollten wir dies direkt einmal ausprobieren. Doch die Uni blockt alle möglichen Programme, unter anderem Icq, MSN, Outlook,FTP etc. So hat zu mindest mein Bruder beschrieben. Die Uni begründet dies, weil ihr Uninetz als reines Researchnetz gebraucht werden soll. Kennt ihr andere Videokonferenz-Programme, die vielleicht nicht geblockt werden könnten? Ich kenne nur MSN, Yahoo & ICQ. Aber die sind garantiert alle geblockt!? Ich wäre sehr sehr dankbar für Tipps, weil ich gerne meinen Bruder mal "wiedersehen" würden!

Mfg

Marius


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. August 2005)

Man koennte das Protokoll evtl. Tunneln.
Dafuer gibt es sicher auch Windows-Programme.


----------



## nordi (9. August 2005)

> Man koennte das Protokoll evtl. Tunneln.
> Dafuer gibt es sicher auch Windows-Programme.



Sorry, bin bei dem Gebiet auf völligem Neuland! Was bedeutet "tunneln" und wo kann man diese Programme bekommen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Tunneln ist der verpacken eines Protokolles in ein anderes.
So kannst Du z.B. IRC, ICQ, etc. durch HTTP tunneln um die Firewall zu umgehen.
Wo man dafuer Windows-Tools findet weiss ich nicht, aber  hat da sicher ein paar Informationen zu.
Moeglicherweise bietet Dir diese Suche etwas mit dem Du was anfangen kannst.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. August 2005)

Das wäre auch meine Idee gewesen, das Tunneln.  Du müsstest dein Videoprogramm dazu bringen, sich auf Port 80 zu binden oder alternativ ein Routing-Programm zu nehmen, das von Port 80 eine Weiterleitung auf einen x-beliebigen anderen Port macht.


----------



## nordi (12. August 2005)

wenn ihr schon erfahrung mit Tunneling-Programmen habt, könnt ihr mir eins empfehlen? hab ne menge bei google durchgelesen. Prinzip ist mir klar, aber wo bekommt man die Software her? VPN / SHH ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. August 2005)

Fuer Windows kenn ich da leider keins.
Aber eigentlich sollte man sowas ueber Google finden koennen.
Ich schau mal ein wenig.

OpenVPN gibt's auch fuer Windows.


----------



## nordi (12. August 2005)

Hallo,

danke für den Tipp. Kennst du dich mit dem Programm aus? Ich kapier da irgendwie relativ wenig. Hab auch schon dort ins Forum geschrieben... Weißt du, wo und wie man das auf den MSN konfiguriert?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. August 2005)

Hab damit selbst noch nichts gemacht, aber ich denke die Dokumentation duerfte recht gut sein.


----------



## Tobias K. (12. August 2005)

moin


Ein wenig offtopic, aber dir ist schon klar das die deinem Bruder wahrscheinlich ziemlich innen Ars.. treten werden, wenn rauskommt das er sowas machst?!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## nordi (12. August 2005)

Ist das so? Kann man das merken?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. August 2005)

Theoretisch ja.
Es wird nicht HTTP-Verkehr durch HTTP getunnelt.
Wenn nun ein Proxy oder eine Application-Layer-Firewall die Pakete analysiert koennte es schon auffallen.
Die Pakete von OpenVPN werden zwar verschluesselt, es koennte dadurch dann theoretisch nach HTTPS aussehen, aber es wird wohl noch immer Unterschiede geben.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. August 2005)

Hallo!

Eigentlich wollte ich mich hier ja raushalten.....
Ich muss dir aber leider auch den Spass verderben.

Ich kenne zwar die dortige Rechtslage nicht, aber schon allein was alles geblockt wird (z.b. Mail), zeigt wie ernst sie es meinen.
Und dass blocken machen sie ganz bestimmt nicht aus Jux und Dollerei.
Der von Tobias angesprochene Tritt könnte sich u.U. z.b. in Schadenersatzforderungen bis hin zum Ausschluss aus der Uni darstellen.
Ich denke nicht dass es die Sache wert ist und würde lieber nach Alternativen suchen.

Warum will er denn den Uni-Anschluss nutzen?
Wegen der Bandbreite? (die evtl. sogar begrenzt ist)
Wegen den Kosten?
Oder weil er dort auch wohnt?
Oder wohnt er evtl. bei Gasteltern oder ähnlichem?
Keine Studienkolegen die ihre eigene Wohnung haben/bei ihren Eltern wohnen?
Kein Internet-Cafe?

Irgend eine Möglichkeit muss es doch geben..... ihr müsst euch ja nicht unbedingt jeden Tag unterhalten.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## nordi (13. August 2005)

Ja stimmt schon. Die Unileitung nutzt er, weils 1. kostenlos ist, 2. sehr schnell und 3. per WLAN in den ganzen Uni erreichbar ist! Da er auch direkt im Unigelände wohnt, lohnt es sich nicht, nach Alternativen zu suchen. I-Net Café würde sich natürlich anbieten.

Also gut, dann hat sich das Thema hier wohl geklärt! Danke für den zahlreichen Tipps!


----------



## Dr Dau (13. August 2005)

Es hat ja leider nicht zum erhofftem Ergebnis geführt.
Aber die Warnung musste genannt werden, denn hier in Deutschland sieht es ja so aus dass ein Arbeitnehmer für solche "umgehungen" u.U. die fristlose Kündigung bekommen könnte.
In anderen Ländern wird es sicherlich ähnliche Rechtslagen geben.

Internet Cafe kostet natürlich Geld, aber evtl. bekommt er ja auch ein Studentenrabatt oder so.
Zumindest währe es eine Übergangslösung bis er Freundschaften geschlossen hat, bei denen er hin und wieder mal ein paar Stunden mit dir quatschen könnte..... ggf. auch gegen ein gewisses Endgeld.
Da werden sich doch wohl ein paar Leute finden lassen die für die Situation Verständnis haben.
Notfalls lacht er sich ein Mädel an, welches nicht studiert.


----------

